# riding mower ??????



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i got a call from a customer about his rider , he said that when he puts it in neutral it won't roll , he told me that one wheel wants to go one way while the other wheel wants to go the other , is this a common problem on riders or has the rear went bad ? any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

if its a hydrostatic it wont ever roll unless you pull the relief rod out , if its gear type it should roll in n spot


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

well he said it will drive in gear ect , but in neutral it won't move when your trying to push it . i had a rider that was doing the same thing but the rider was bought for the motor only so i never really checked out the problem .


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

If the transmission belt is a little snug even in neutral and it is hard to push then if one wheel starts ro roll before the other then the differential is detecting a turn and tries to rotate the other wheel opposite to the other side. Had you just recently change the belt for the customer? If the park brake is dragging, then possibly???? the same scenario. Been in only one stick tranny and do not remeber if the brake sets one or both wheels.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

no i don't think he just replaced the belt he just said it started doing it , and i don't do a ton of work on riders i don't have the room . but i think it just started doing it out of the blue


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

For the best answer to your question, I need make and model of the mower


----------

